# Stuffed peppers.



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

One of the things I really like are those stuffed pickled peppers from Wegman's. The ones you get at the Olive bar that are stuffed with feta and capped with ham or prosciutto.
But at 9.00 a pound. It wasn't something I bought often.
But, as luck would have it. When I stopped at GFS Saturday they had these.








Hmm, 10.00 for the gallon jug. So into the cart they went.
Got home and was itching to try one. I'm very sure these are the same type that wegmans use. They are in a mildish vinegar brine. And have a good crunch.
I got up this morning at 2:00 and could not get back to sleep.
So I got started coring and seeding enough for 3 pint jars. And about every 10th one ended up in my mouth instead of the jar. The reds ones are not quite as firm as the green ones. But have a slightly better flavor.
Ann came down at 2:30 to see me watching the Walking Dead. And working on,and eating, pickled pepper. Kind of grossed her out. She went back to bed shaking her head.
What a PITA these are to core!!!






I made a 3:1 ratio of water and vinegar to put these in. Later I'll go to the store for the feta cheese to stuff them.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2020)

SH, I'm in!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2020)

Send one this way


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice mid morning snack. Love stuffed peppers and olives.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice I like those Wegmans ones too but they’re a rarer treat due to price. Also you can’t scoop your own anymore due to covid.

Looks like you’re set for awhile Steve, i’m sure they will be tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum those are going to be good with the feta!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 23, 2020)

Something about that whole story made me think of Peter Piper. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 23, 2020)

tx smoker
 likes to do the same thing on Friday nights. Although he is usually wearing his dirty wife beater and eating pickled eggs watching re-runs of Matlock


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice mid morning snack. Love stuffed peppers and olives.
> 
> Warren


I'm playing around with some of these with olives. Perhaps Kalamatas.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice I like those Wegmans ones too but they’re a rarer treat due to price. Also you can’t scoop your own anymore due to covid.
> 
> Looks like you’re set for awhile Steve, i’m sure they will be tasty!



That too. I really miss that bar where you can pick your own. Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Yum those are going to be good with the feta!


I prefer Feta over provolone. I stuff pickled jalape nos with Feta too. They are very good too.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> tx smoker
> likes to do the same thing on Friday nights. Although he is usually wearing his dirty wife beater and eating pickled eggs watching re-runs of Matlock


Ouch! One of my favorite slum around shirts is a stained wife beater. Wearing one now. Not trying trying to protect our fair maiden Robert mind you.


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2020)

Love Peppers, Any kind

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

gary s said:


> Love Peppers, Any kind
> 
> Gary


If you can find these stuffed. Then highly recommend them. They are down right tasty little critters.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Those look good. Wegmans version is a killer, so thinking these will come out just fine.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Those look good. Wegmans version is a killer, so thinking these will come out just fine.


I'm thinking the same. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 23, 2020)

Almost missed this, now I know why you mentioned stuffed peppers for the menu...

I looked back up the last thread to see if I missed something. 

Let us know how they turn out!

John


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2020)

Will do John. I won't get to them until this weekend now. Got a e-mail that royally ticked me off.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2020)

I guess you can answer the age old question, now Steve:
So----*"If Peter Piper picked a Peck of Pickled Peppers, how many Peppers did Peter Piper Pick??"*


Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jun 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess you can answer the age old question, now Steve:
> So----*"If Peter Piper picked a Peck of Pickled Peppers, how many Peppers did Peter Piper Pick??"*
> 
> 
> Bear


Lol! By what I did. I would say a tenth more! More or less!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2020)

And today I got around to stuffing them.







Stuffed with Feta and topped with prosciutto. And I'm completely pleased with these. They are identical to the store bought ones. Not pretty looking granted. But darn tasty!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice Steve.

Warren


----------

